# Air play Vers Apple Tv 3



## southpark (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

Jai une Apple TV 3 configurer de cette façon   

Elle est Brancher en Ethernet via une time capsule 2TO qui elle est branché sur la B-box 2 qui est mon routeur configurer en mode pont pour pouvoir gérer elle même le wifi 

Et lorsque que jenvoie du contenu airplay de liPhone ou de lipad 2 via lapplication remote qui va chercher ma bibliothèque iTunes de mon mac pro tout va bien   , mais si je veux utiliser I icone airplay directement de iTunes sur le mac pro vers ATV3 ça va pas, j'essaie alors de brancher l'ATV 3 sur le wifi de la time capsule et la ça fonctionne Bizarre 

 ça mennuie car je préfère laisser ATV3 en Ethernet ! ma question savez vous pourquoi en Ethernet ça va pas directement depuis iTunes 

Merci à vous


----------



## southpark (11 Juillet 2012)

voila pour les personnes qui aurait ce souci ! j'ai l'ai régler comme cela 

1. mettre la Time capsule en mode DHPC et NAT 
2. redémarrer  la ATV3
3. et la tout fonctionne 
4. mais vu que la time capsule me dit que il y à un double réseaux NAT bin j'essaie quand même de remettre cette time capsule en mode pont et rédémarage ATV3 et bien bizarement ça va , bon je cherche pas à comprendre  mais suis content que tout fonctionne maintenant


----------

